# Marriott Manor Club Sequel or Governor's Green?



## blr666 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,  I can get Marriott Manor Club Sequel 2 bedrooms or Governor's Green 3 bedrooms.   Which is better for a family with 5 kids, ages 2.5 to 13.5?  The kids like pools and arcades.   We will be visiting Williamsburg and Busch Gardens.    Thanks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 27, 2013)

I like Manor Club a lot better, but you have to weigh options.  With Sequel you get two king beds and two sleep sofas (one in the studio).  So if the kids are okay with that set up you should be fine.  The activities center at Manor Club has a lot of things besides arcade games.  

Governors Green is closer to everything and within five minutes of about 50 restaurants.  Units are fine, but not as nice as Manor Club which was just updated on the Sequel side.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2013)

Personally, I feel your children would like the Manor Club better because all the kids activities are on site. 

Plus there is a very nice golf course on site for the adults. 

Enjoy your stay in Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you plan on being out and about most days and primarily using the resort to break up the heat of the day or enjoy in the evenings I would go with Governors Green.  The Manor club has sleeping for 8 and that is using every available sleep area.  Who wants to fold and unfold 2 sleep sofas every night?  The 3 br at GG has 2 bedrooms with king beds and the third has 2 double beds.  You would still have a very large living room/dining room/kitchen area that is not being used as a bedroom.  The outdoor pool is pretty nice at GG and for $5 a day you get wristbands for everyone on the days you want to go to Kingsgate to use their rec room.  If you plan on staying onsite for 2-3 whole days the activities might make it worth it to stay at Manor Club.

Governors Green is usually Sun-Sun in II.  If you go don't think that the parks won't get even more crowded on Friday and Saturday.  They do especially water country which had lines that almost doubled on the weekend.


----------



## blr666 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone.   I can also get a timeshare in Virginia Beach.   Is that a good area?   Any timeshare suggestions?   I can use RCI, I I,  and SFX.   Thanks.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2013)

blr666 said:


> Thanks everyone.   I can also get a timeshare in Virginia Beach.   Is that a good area?   Any timeshare suggestions?   I can use RCI, I I,  and SFX.   Thanks.



Virginia Beach is an excllent City for a family vacation. You will have the beach, shopping malls, and some excellent local small amusment parks to use for your children. 

What are some of the names of the timeshare resorts you are looking at ?

Also, You will be about a hour away from Williamburg,VA (Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Garden & Water Country USA).

Warning !!!!! The traffic from VA Bch to Williamsburg at some hours during the day (7:00AM - 9:00 AM and 3:30PM - 6:00PM) can be nigt mare. 

You need to read some information on The Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel if you are planning on traveling from VA Bch to Williamsburg,VA.


----------

